# NC Medicaid Health Checks



## LanaW (Sep 12, 2008)

Help please - we have Medicaid patients who are presenting for health checks - these pts are under 21 - Medicaid is denying for "all components were not rendered".   Any ideas?
Thanks!


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Sep 12, 2008)

Ohh...Bless you.  When I did billing, Medicaid was one of my accounts.  You may already have this but just in case....

http://www.ncdhhs.gov/dma/bulletin/HealthCheckBillingGuide0507.pdf

Medicaid is very particular about the way claims are submitted. There are some good examples towards the end.  *GOOD LUCK*


----------



## dmaec (Sep 12, 2008)

yes, all the components of the C&TC need to be done and billed out for MA to pay. Preventive E/M, plus 9940x,  V5008/92551, 99173, 96110 .
if the S0302 code is added, claims will be denied.  
Rebecca is correct - MA is very particular...
_{that's my opinion on the posted matter}_


----------

